# Bitte um schnelle HILFE!!!!!!



## johannes.stoerr (19. Januar 2013)

*Hallo Leute,
 ihr müsst mir helfen.
 Ich habe dieses Bike http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=68837&gclid=CM2ExrGt8rQCFQRc3godozMAdg in einem Bikeladen gesehen und es dann in dem Shop gefunden.
 Auf dem Bild ist eindeutig eine Marzocchi 888 rv zu sehen aber in der Beschreibung steht RockShox Domain 302CL180.
 Was stimmt und was ist falsch.
 Bitte schnelle Antworten!!!*


----------



## Peter Lang (19. Januar 2013)

http://www.active-bikes.de/sitedata/lapierre_froggy/index.php

laut Beschreibung von Lapierre sollte es die Marzochi sei

Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (19. Januar 2013)

Ich glaub das 2012er hatte ne Marzocchi und das neue 2013er hat ne Domain


----------



## johannes.stoerr (19. Januar 2013)

Ja danke ich war auch in dem laden ActiveBikes und habe es mit Marzocchi gesehn aber soll die seite einen fail haben.
Ich habe viel gesucht und 2011 hat ne Domain, 2012 Marzocchi 888.
also war es wohl nur ein falsche angabe.


----------

